# Los Angeles



## Steve4031 (Dec 12, 2007)

Greetings,

I am planning a grip to Los Angeles. It looks like the hotels have better rates in Pasadena than in LA. I checked out the gold line schedule and it seems like it would be possible to get to LAUPT in plenty of time to catch the Northbound starlight to Oakland. (We will be riding private varnish to Oakland)

I understand that this is light rail, so boarding with suitcases in Pasadena should be easy.

However, I have a few questions. If we fly into LAX, what is the best way to Pasadena? Im thinking flyover bus to LAUPT and Gold Line to Pasadena?

How much is the fare from LAUPT to Pasadena? ARe the day passes good for 1 day (midnight to midnight) or for 24 hours (2 pm to 2pm)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am planning a grip to Los Angeles. It looks like the hotels have better rates in Pasadena than in LA. I checked out the gold line schedule and it seems like it would be possible to get to LAUPT in plenty of time to catch the Northbound starlight to Oakland. (We will be riding private varnish to Oakland)
> 
> ...


Flyaway bus to Union Station and the Gold Line to Pasadena is probably the best way. The Gold Line single fare is $1.25. The $5 day passes are good for 1 calendar day, 3am to 3am.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 13, 2007)

Guest said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings,
> ...



Thanks


----------



## gswager (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with guest poster. I've rode Gold Line on the entire line last year. Riding through Pasadena is on the hillside and very nice and old residential area. After that is riding on the median of I-210 which is very noisy! The freeway is cement.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 13, 2007)

Private varnish to Oakland? Thanks a heap, Steve, for making the rest of us intensely envious.

Greg (gswager) is right about the ride after downtown Pasadena (outbound from LAUS). The Gold Line runs down the freeway median (as does the Green Line - different freeway). Unless you like gloating over whizzing past cars stuck in traffic, the ride out to the end of the line at Sierra Madre Villa kinda sucks.

Also, the ride TO Pasadena (again outbound) is hilly, but the ride THROUGH Pasadena, after the Del Mar station, is mostly in a deep cut, with some short tunnels.

With recent fare increases, the single ticket is actually a better deal than the day pass, unless you plan on some serious riding, like maybe the entire system (Blue, Gold, Green, Red/Purple Lines).


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 16, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Private varnish to Oakland? Thanks a heap, Steve, for making the rest of us intensely envious.
> Greg (gswager) is right about the ride after downtown Pasadena (outbound from LAUS). The Gold Line runs down the freeway median (as does the Green Line - different freeway). Unless you like gloating over whizzing past cars stuck in traffic, the ride out to the end of the line at Sierra Madre Villa kinda sucks.
> 
> Also, the ride TO Pasadena (again outbound) is hilly, but the ride THROUGH Pasadena, after the Del Mar station, is mostly in a deep cut, with some short tunnels.
> ...



That "varnish" ticket is 165 per person from LA to Oakland, so that is not bad. I bet it is cheaper than a one way fare for a roomette and a ride in the pacific Parlor car which may or may not be there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 17, 2007)

Walking the platform to change Metrolink trains at LAUS, I once happened upon a couple guys hanging out on the open rear platform of private varnish that was apparently soon to depart on the end of a Coast Starlight. I waved, smiled, and yelled "Must be nice!" They waved and smiled in return, held their brewskis on high, and yelled back in unison "YEAH IT IS!!"


----------



## jackal (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe you've already taken your trip, but I thought I'd post anyway...

Flyaway bus to LAUPT (be careful not to get on the Flyaway bus to Van Nuys) connecting to the Gold Line would be, by far, the cheapest and easiest way. The die-hard railfan might take the LAX shuttle bus to Aviation Station on the Green Line, connecting to the Blue Line at Rosa Parks, connecting to the Red Line at 7th Street Metro Center, and finally connecting to the Gold Line at Union Station, but that entire process would probably add an hour to an hour and a half to the journey--not the best when you're tired and schlepping luggage along, too. (But it would give you a ride on all of the MTA's rail lines...)

On another note, how do you find out about these good deals on private varnish? $165? I'd do that in a heartbeat!


----------

